# Rats needing homes in Spokane, WA



## Shadowboxer

Okay, I don't know what's been going on lately, but there has been a ton of rats up on Craigslist lately. I thought I'd post the links for them. The first link I've put up seems the most urgent.

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pet/862163000.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pet/861498510.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pet/860290284.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pet/859198605.html

I wish I could take some more in, but I've REALLY got my hands full with the 3 sick boys I got from Craigslist last Thursday.


----------



## keytoaratsheart

I have seventeen rats coming into the rescue this month. It is definetly a rat month; I have no idea what's up but everyone is getting rid of their rats. I have fourteen coming on the 3rd, a dumbo who came in this last weekend and two black dumbos who are coming in a couple weeks. Don't get me wrong.. I am MORE than glad to help these rats; but it's definetly been a very, very busy month for us, being an at home rescue and all. We need donated cages and cage supplies, maybe some people could help me find donaters. I'm not sure, ANYWAY..

I emailed the first poster.


----------



## Shadowboxer

I had respect for caring people like you who took in rescues before, but now after this past week, I can't even explain how amazed I am that people like you are out there! I have been so stressed out and busy with the three sick guys I took in, that I feel guilty about not spending enough time with my three girls! I am consumed with my ratties right now and I've only got 6. I can't imagine what it's like to take in so many. You are truly wonderful.


----------

